# Time for a new one...



## finaltouch0 (Jul 14, 2011)

Well, my little 2600psi, 2.3 gpm has done me fine for a couple years. However, once in a while it would be nice to be running 2 machines. I want to buy a new washer, but don't want to break the bank. All you pros, what are your opinions and suggestions for a machine?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

finaltouch0 said:


> Well, my little 2600psi, 2.3 gpm has done me fine for a couple years. However, once in a while it would be nice to be running 2 machines. I want to buy a new washer, but don't want to break the bank. All you pros, what are your opinions and suggestions for a machine?


Sams Club has a 4200 psi 4gpm Simpson washer for under a thousand. Just short of going high volume low pressure, this is perfect. You will never even think of using a diy washer again.


----------



## YoungPainter (Apr 23, 2012)

*Lowes*

Just about 1000 at Lowes:Excell Devil Bliss 3600 4GPM, 13hp honda, works great for me


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

My understanding of pw's is that a washer from lowes, hd etc is manufactured for homeowner type work. Meaning designed to work a small amount of hours p/year and may be tough to find repair parts.

I would look around the pw'ng forums etc as you most likely will be able to pick up a commercial unit used for the price of a lowes/hd unit. 

The pw industry is absolutely flooded with folks going out of biz faster than they can roll up their hoses...might as well pick up one on the cheap.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I have a PW from Homedepot. Dewalt DPH 3800. I don't do lots of pressure washing jobs. But already paid for itself long time ago. The day the pump breaks I will probably replace with a much better pump. It has a cat pump with no problems whatsoever so far.


----------



## Pro Pressure Washing (Oct 3, 2012)

You can probably find a nice 4gpm machine on Craigslist. I have bought all of my 4gpm machines from Craigslist for less than 300.00. The worst I have had to do is clean the carbs and I did have to replace the packing on one of them. If your buying it from a regular home owner it has probably only been used for a day or so here and there. I keep an eye out at this time of year because there are a lot of weekend warriors that decide to give up the pw business. The two 4gpm that I bought 2 years ago are still running strong. One was a belt drive for 250.00! Might be worth a peek.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Check with home depot rental. I buy a lot of tools there at a really great deal. 

http://www.painttalk.com/f12/sweet-score-yesterday-18605/


----------



## Pro Pressure Washing (Oct 3, 2012)

straight_lines said:


> Check with home depot rental. I buy a lot of tools there at a really great deal.
> 
> http://www.painttalk.com/f12/sweet-score-yesterday-18605/



That's a deal! I'll be stopping by Home Depot. By the way, were there more at the wilmington location?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Yea there are plenty there. Just need to time it right when one is getting to the age that the sell them.


----------

